# Solved: D-Link Router not working with Arris Modem



## TretenianTurtle (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi,

I've been using a D-Link EBR-2310 (wired) router in conjunction with Time Warner Road Runner Internet service for several years now. The other day, we decided to upgrade our service to cover telephone as well. As a result, Road Runner came in and replaced our old modem with a new one that works for both telephone and internet. The problem is, the D-link router does not work with this new modem. If I connect the computer directly to the modem, everything works fine. But the modem... no luck.

The model and make of the modem is: Arris Touchstone Telephony Modem, Model TM602G.

*What I have tried in a nutshell...
*
Cloned PC's MAC Address on router
Power Cycled Everything
Updated Router to latest firmware

*What I have tried in detail
*
Normally when the internet is connected, the modem has a "Link" light which flashes somewhat quickly. When it is hooked up to the WAN port of the router, it does not flash. Curiously, though, if I hook it up to a LAN port on the router, it flashes as if it works. But there's still no internet. And when I access the router's settings through a web browser (entering in 192.168.0.1), it shows no IP address.

D-Link provided a set of step-by-step instructions which I found under their FAQ, how to configure the router to work with cable. They basically went through cloning my PC's MAC address, power cycling both the modem and router in a specified order/duration, and telling the router to renew its DHCP release.

The process yielded no results. I tried the entire process for both the WAN and LAN port setups as I described above. In either case, I couldn't get an IP Address from the ISP.

I've tried many different variations of this.... turning off the devices, holding the reset buttons, cloning the MAC address from different PCs at my house, leaving things unplugged for an hour, etc. I should mention that the Arris modem does not have a battery inside it, so removing the power cable seems to be sufficient in resetting it.

I've also called Road Runner twice- they reset the modem from their end, with no results. When I had the router connected using its LAN port, they said they were getting a signal back, but pinging yahoo.com was unsuccessful.

*Some details
*My primary operating system is Mac OS X Leopard, but I have Vista installed on a different partition. I also have an old computer which runs XP. My provider is Time Warner Cable near Milwaukee, Wisconsin.

Again the models and makes...
Router: D-Link EBR-2310 (wired)
Modem: Arris Touchstone Telephony TM602G


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you do the "power down everything", also take the battery out of the modem for at least a couple of minutes. I ran across the same thing with a Comcast account, that's how I got the router connected.


----------



## TretenianTurtle (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks so much JohnWill for your reply.

Yeah, for some reason the modem Time Warner gave me doesn't have a battery. I open the hatch and there's... nothing there. I guess Time Warner decided it wasn't necessary. Strange.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connect directly to the modem and post this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TretenianTurtle (Aug 16, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephen Brown>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : themammoth
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : wi.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-B3-73-4A-AC

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : wi.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8058 PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-63-A3-16-70
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 72.135.228.179
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 72.135.224.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 76.49.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 65.24.7.10
65.24.7.11
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 17, 2009 3:53:50 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 18, 2009 7:55:44 AM

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-4F-92-89-57

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephen Brown>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Although you may have tried "everything", I'm going to take a stab at my generic reset instructions. For your environment, if following this recipe doesn't get it connected, my guess is that the router has bit the dust. I'm assuming that you have replaced the cables with known good cables or tested the ones you have.

The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output!

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TretenianTurtle (Aug 16, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephen Brown>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : themammoth
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-B3-73-4A-AC

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8058 PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-63-A3-16-70
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 17, 2009 4:08:34 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 17, 2009 7:08:34 PM

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-4F-92-89-57

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephen Brown>PING 192.168.0.100

Pinging 192.168.0.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.100: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephen Brown>PING 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephen Brown>PING 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=127

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephen Brown>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Stephen Brown>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd say if after a factory reset and following the instructions posted previously exactly, the router may have a problem. Since you've eliminated the modem as the issue, and you used good cables (right?), what's left? You are talking to the router, but it's not making a WAN connection through the modem.

Did you go look at the router's WAN status to see what it says in it's configuration pages?


----------



## TretenianTurtle (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah it just might be the router, although I find it awfully coincidental that it stopped working on the same day that we get a different modem? It worked fine with the old modem. Never had any issues whatsoever. And that was also Road Runner internet.

As for the router's WAN status, it essentially has no idea that it's connected to the modem. On the screen that shows status of wires connected to the ports, it shows the computer hooked up to a LAN port on this screen (and the light is lit up on the front of the device), but no connection is detected for the WAN port. 

I tested the WAN port by hooking the computer into that just to see what would happen. THAT made the router's WAN light go on, and it sensed a connection. So to some degree the WAN port must not be dead. It just doesn't read anything when the modem is hooked into there.

The other weird thing is that if I hook the modem up to one of the router's LAN ports, they see each other-- the modem's link light goes on, and the router's LAN port #4 light goes on, but there's no internet. 

As for the cables, yes they are all good functioning cables.

I can't say I understand all this weird behavior; the only thing I can guess is that the new modem somehow burned out the router?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I've seen modem/router combinations that simply won't work together. I remember a Toshiba cable modem that had that problem with several brands of routers.

Since the modem is functioning, I can't imagine it "burning out" the router. There may be a power/grounding issue that caused damage, that's a possibility.


----------



## TretenianTurtle (Aug 16, 2009)

Huh, interesting. Well in any case, I'm getting a new router-- we'll see if that does the trick.

And thanks again JohnWill for all your help. I appreciate it!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No problem, that's what we do here.


----------



## TretenianTurtle (Aug 16, 2009)

To give a final update, I got my new router. Works perfectly!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess it was the old router's time.


----------

